# another a6 noise..



## N00bi3 (Oct 26, 2005)

now my car is making a "zzzz" noise every time i accelerate.. i think its a belt.. i guess iam going to have to go to pep boys and have them scan it for 90 dollars.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: another a6 noise.. (N00bi3)*

scanning it won't diagnose a noise. have had 2 come in recently one was power steering pump, other was idler pulley. both cars were here the same day and sounded exactly the same. best bet is put the front in service position remove the serp belt and spin the pullies and tensioner


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: another a6 noise.. (a2lowvw)*

Yep, I'm thinking tensioner or accessory somewhere


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: another a6 noise.. (thetwodubheads)*

before you make any rash service decisions simply check for loose items. I heard a "zzz" in my car for a while and it drove me nuts then I kept looking around and turns out it was the ash tray on the rear passenger door, someone left it open and since my exhaust is rather loud it caused it to buzz, and the acoustics are real good in that area making it near impossible to figure out where the hell it was coming from lol. In short noises can come from anywhere and 99% of the time its just something stupid like that. As i don't know how loud this noise is or anything I can't properly diagnose anything for you. If it were a tensioner the belt would likely make noises as well (usually a pitch or whine) because since the tensioner is worn out its not keeping proper tension all the time causing the belt to slide in some cases making noise. Have someone push the gas keeping a steady rev (i.e. 3500 rpm for a while) while you look and see where the noise is coming from.


----------



## N00bi3 (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks zebinheimer ill look around..you can hear the noise even with the windows up.. its when i accelerate on the gas.. its coming from the dash board area, like the front end of the car..


----------

